# Why one must be careful with a camera.



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You have to sneak up on pigeons with a camera or else this is what happens.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very cute Garye, I guess they'll start watching their weight if you keep showing up w/the camera  

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, loved the pictures and especially the captions. You're a good person to care for all these ferals.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Garye,

Too funny! Especially the first one! 

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Great Garye - I had a good chuckle! - reminds me of my wife when I want to take a picture and she does not have the right clothing on or the make up has not been applied yet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL, Garye, that was lovely!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those pictures are great, you have such a lovely flock!

Thanks for sharing and caring.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hysterical, Garye! just hysterical! Made my morning!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Great captions - also they all look really healthy lovely birds. Garye you do a great job. 

Tania x


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

My my, Garye, what kind of scary camera is this?  

Suz.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful    

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Brilliant Garye!! 

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL. This made my day.
It is just lovely. Thanks.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

I loved your photos of your flock with captions...very cute indeed They were in a bit of a hurry for something


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very funny and cute


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Maybe a Feather costume, one could make from their cast off or molted Feathers...

Cover the Camera with Feathers too of course...then see...!



Rememberthe old film 'Birdy'?


He made a 'Feather Suit'...


Gtrea pictures there, love the 'baloon' comments...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye~ That was just marvelous...and the captions were right on!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks all. It just goes to show you, pigeons are just like people. They feel vulnerable when it comes to having their pictures taken too.  

I'd love to find a way to disguise my camera so they wouldn't take off but as soon as they spot it, away they go!

That's why I admire those on this site who can get a good pic of a pigeon. They're very vain birds it seems.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Guess that's why ZOOM was invented??? For the pigeons who are naturally "shy."    

Of course, there are also the ones who LOVE a camera...the "hams" who say, "ME, FIRST!" - ESPECIALLY, those who work for food! Even peanuts!  

And, if a hen, would say, "I'm ready for my close up, Mr. Garye (DeMille)"


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol, fantastic photos with great comments, made me chuckle 
There are some beautiful looking pidgies in that flock!
Thanks for posting
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're some action packed pics ya got there, I love them both! I can't believe how camera shy your flock is, as long as there's seed for the eatin' I could have a full production team filming mine and they wouldn't care 
I guess in time your flock will get used to the paparazzi.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Funny pictures. I've taken pictures of the pigeons my friend Lonna owns and they don't seem to mind at all. Although I'm kinda unsure how they might react to using the flash setting.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't try a flash. I made the mistake of leaving the flash on and boy do they get scared by it.

I'm surprised no one here has pigeons afraid of a camera. That's amazing. My flock is terrified of it. As soon as they sense it, they take off.

Well hopefully one day they'll get used to it.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

My birds are fine with the camera, but they're pets (I also made them get used to it by taking lots of photos!).

Really cute pics and captions.


----------

